
Show HN: In-Depth Guide to Choosing a Website Builder - steve-benjamins
http://www.sitebuilderreport.com/
======
steve-benjamins
Hi HN,

I’ve spent the last 3 months completely overhauling Site Builder Report. My
goal was to make it an over-the-top helpful resource for choosing a website
builder— so I even did things like pay for almost every website builder with
my own credit card to test billing practices.

This is a classic "lifestyle" business (I hate that term...). I started it
three years ago and reviewing website builders is now my full time job. My
work is supported by earning an affiliate commission when readers choose a
website builder based on my reviews.

I’d be curious to know what Hacker News thinks.

~~~
asteadman
Wow. You make enough on affiliate alone to do this full time? You must have
pretty good organic traffic. Care to comment on any techniques you are using
to drive traffic to your website, advertising or otherwise?

Also, the pricing on the comparison table is useless. It doesn't really show
you how features scale with price, nor does it indicate the "median" price,
ie: the price most people end up paying because thats the plan that actually
offers what most people are looking for.

What would be really awesome is a widget where I can put in my monthly budget
and it tells me what sites offer what features for that price-range.

~~~
steve-benjamins
Thanks! To be honest no major techniques except basic technical SEO and making
content that people naturally link to such as Stock Up
(www.sitebuilderreport.com/stock-up)

I agree regarding price. I added the pricing because readers were asking me
for it— but I don't think it's done well yet. I have to figure out how to do
it right.

